# Our Cinderella Halloween Costume.



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 1, 2010)

Here is the final product of about 2 weeks of constant work, re working, and balance.

In the end I was Not happy with the balance, but he only pulled us around the ring and waited for his well deserved blue ribbon.

You can see how high the shafts are riding up on him... but my complaints aside- I Love the way this turned out and looked. With some fine tuning, ripping off of much of the not needed support, and rebalancing (again!) we will be doing a giant christmas ornament for our christmas parade!

Anyway- on to why you are really here! Pictures!

















(in this last one you can see how carefully we had to sit to keep it balanced- we leaned back for this picture and the weight shifted way back- *sigh*)


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 2, 2010)

This is just to funny! You are very creative! I love it!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 2, 2010)

awesome! quite talented for sure! Looks great!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely



Its nice to see Cinderella at "the wheel" too.

I look forward to seeing the Christmas ornament.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Nov 2, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Amazing work. I would almost consider it wedding quality--that gives me some good ideas even though I am no where close to marriage.


----------



## wingnut (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work!! And what a good boy!





Can't wait to see this reworked for Christmas!


----------



## Thinking small (Nov 2, 2010)

Impressive! nice job.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 2, 2010)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!! I love that! My girls went nuts over this!


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 2, 2010)

How great!

Who hasn't dreamed of being Cinderella in her beautiful carriage.

Nice job!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind compliments!

If we had only gotten it better balanced I would have been much happier with it- as it was I was worried the entire time that I was going to hurt my wonderful little man.

I am excited to see how he reworks it for the christmas ornament idea! I am very lucky he is so handy with tools!


----------



## CCC (Nov 4, 2010)

oh my gosh! that IS awesome!! Great job!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 7, 2010)

Did you cover the harness with white satin ribbon? I love it!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 9, 2010)

ruffian said:


> Did you cover the harness with white satin ribbon? I love it!


Yes. Every little, bitty, bit.

Guess what was Less fun? Un wrapping every, bitty, bit. lol

I bought a red nylon cheapie harness for our little christmas parade. I am Not doing that again!! lol


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 14, 2010)

Good job! I didn't see this until now but it looks like that was quite the undertaking. Wow!

Leia


----------

